# Would This Count As Points Off In A Show?



## MalteseMum (Apr 25, 2007)

Okay, since the maltese's skin is pink, on her nose, there is a small spot where you can see the pink, not on the nose but kind of where the skin and the nose meet on top of the snout. Would this be penalised?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Since Chloe is just a puppy, her pigment may not have come in fully. Did you plan to show her? Breeders usually keep their show potential puppies until at least five months old because it's just too soon to tell if they are that close to perfect. Since Chloe is only eight weeks old, it is way to early to tell.

If Chloe will just be a pet, I wouldn't worry about it. Getting a healthy puppy from a reputable breeder is much more important than appearance.

You won't be picking Chloe up for another month or so, right? Reputable breeders keep Maltese puppies with their mom and siblings until they are twelve weeks old. You are right to worry about hypoglycemia (low blood sugar) if the puppy leaves her mom too soon.

Please read this article from Foxstone Maltese about why Maltese puppies need to be twelve weeks old before they are sold and why you should be wary of any breeder who tries to sell you a younger one.

http://www.foxstonemaltese.com/12weekrule.htm


----------



## MalteseMum (Apr 25, 2007)

I am not sure about pickup as of yet, this is to be discussed Friday. As she then turns nine weeks and things are going to become more seriouse. No, I don't plan to show her, just keep her as a companion but I was wondering, thanks!


----------



## DianL (Mar 28, 2007)

Some puppies are longer getting their pigment than others . The lines play a big part on this. Lots of sunshine will usually bring the pigment on in. It isn't uncommon for a puppy to be 3 months old before it all comes in and a little later on the pads sometimes. Since she has this much at 8 weeks I am sure the rest will follow soon. Puppies aren't born with halo's . This is something they aquire and there again some faster than others. Just love her for what she is and the beauty will follow. You will look at her one day and think she is the most beautiful dog you have ever laid eyes on. Faults will mean nothing to you then, if there are any. There have been many champions that didn't come from champions.


----------



## MalteseMum (Apr 25, 2007)

You're right- They all start from somewhere.
And- She is already the most gorgeouse dog I've ever seen. =)
She is nine weeks today.
-Marked The Calendar-


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> You're right- They all start from somewhere.
> And- She is already the most gorgeouse dog I've ever seen. =)
> She is nine weeks today.
> -Marked The Calendar-
> ...


 



I am looking forward to seeing lots of pictures when you bring her home with you




























I bet you are getting more and more excited as the time grows near


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Since Chloe is just a puppy, her pigment may not have come in fully. Did you plan to show her? Breeders usually keep their show potential puppies until at least five months old because it's just too soon to tell if they are that close to perfect. Since Chloe is only eight weeks old, it is way to early to tell.
> 
> If Chloe will just be a pet, I wouldn't worry about it. Getting a healthy puppy from a reputable breeder is much more important than appearance.
> 
> ...


I have a wonderful idea. Kayla, why don't you print this out, and have your mom read it


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

That's a very good idea. Also print out the American Maltese Association's Code of Ethics which also states that Maltese puppies should not be sold before twelve weeks old.

8. I will not sell a puppy before it has been given a veterinarian health examination and has received at least one inoculation against distemper, hepatitis and parvo. A puppy will remain in my possession until at least 12 weeks of age.

http://www.americanmaltese.org/ama_club_code_of_ethics.htm

A breeder who doesn't follow the AMA's Code of Ethics may also not follow the breed standard set forth by the organization. The breed standard is blueprint for how Maltese should look and a reputable breeder will strive to come as close to this standard as possible. You don't want to buy a puppy from a breeder who is unaware of the standard or not breeding dogs close to this standard or you can end up with a dog who is very far from what you pictured in your mind. So often we hear stories of people who are shocked when their puppy grows to be twelve pounds and has a curly coat and a long snout!

There is some really good information on the Bhe Jei Maltese website about how to determine if you have found a responsible breeder:

http://www.bhejei.com/ethical.htm

Another thing to ask about is which registry a breeder uses. When the American Kennel Club (AKC) got tough and started requiring dna testing, many so-called "alternative" registries popped up. Papers from one of these registries are no guarentee that your puppy is even purebred.

The registry used tells you a great deal about a breeder. In the U.S., puppies should be registered with AKC (American Kennel Club), UKC (United Kennel Club), the ARBA(American Rare Breed Association) or the foreign registries - the CKC (Canadian Kennel Club) or FCI (Federation Cynologique Internationally). These registries do not guarantee a good breeder or a well-bred dog, but unlike many other registries, they represent stricter standards. Many registries were started after the AKC instituted the Frequently Used Sires (FUS) requirement which requires DNA certification of a male dog used to sire more than 7 litters in his lifetime. Some litters have been turned down by the AKC because of violation of this requirement and many other breeders are boycotting AKC as they cannot, or will not, meet AKC's more stringent requirements for breeders. 

Some examples of alternative registries that should set off alarms that you are not dealing with a responsible breeder include: 

ACA (American Canine Association) 
APR (American Purebred Registry) 
APRI (America's Pet Registry Inc.) 
ARU (Animal Registry Unlimited) 
CKC (Continental Kennel Club) 
FIC (Federation of International Canines) 
USKC (United States Kennel Club) 
WKC (World Kennel Club) 
WWKC (World Wide Kennel Club) 

Please note that some of the registries have similar or the same initials as the older and well established registries. This can cause confusion for consumers. Don't be fooled.  

http://www.theyreallkeepers.com/isitpuppymill.html


----------

